# Hey guys Realtemp(and coretemp) wont load for 2-3 minutes after boot



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

So basically when windows 7 64 loads and I double click on realtemp or coretemp nothing happens for 2-3 minutes then suddenly they pop up and work perfectly. After that if I close them and reopen they will work instantly. Every other program I have tried is instantly available and works fine as soon as windows boots so its not a system wide slow problem.

I did not have this problem yesterday with the same OS and system settings(that I know of).

Thanks for the help!


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2009)

The programs haven't changed since yesterday so something in your computer has. Check in your task manager for any programs using a lot of resources.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

I understand the programs haven't changed I am just looking for some help on figuring out this problem.

Resources are fine - any other program besides Realtemp or Coretemp loads instantly and runs fine the second Windows 7 boots.

Something is interfering with these programs the first 2-3 minutes after windows boots. After that they work perfectly and load instantly but before that they simply do not run.

Edit: The only thing that has changed with my computer is that I experienced a failed overclock attempting to go above my stable settings. Everything is back to 100% stable settings where Coretemp and Realtemp never had any problems yet now they do.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 3, 2009)

why not just try re-installing them? dont no if a fragmented hard drive could cause such a small program to load up slow but thats another idea


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you both for the responses so far - I have no clue where to go with this problem on my own.

As for reinstalling, both Coretemp and Realtemp are just standalone zip files so I am not sure why redownloading it would help but I will try.

I am confident it is a not a hard drive or system resource issue as this is a 2 day old fresh install of Windows 7 and none of my other programs have delayed start times. The second windows loads I am able to successfully run any game or IM program or internet ect... It is just these 2 temp monitoring programs that I double click on and absolutely nothing happens - then out of nowhere 2-3 minutes later (every time) the icon appears in the system tray and works perfectly fine. After that if i close the program and reopen it there is no delay and it instantly works fine.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 3, 2009)

personally 2-3 minuets i wouldnt really moan about my self  but then again im used to waitin half an our for my system to boot but give a re-download a try hope it works out, is it still zipped when you load the program?


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2009)

Was there a time when these programs didn't open up so slowly on your computer? This is a tough one!


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea its more the principle of the thing... why would these two temperature programs need 2-3 minutes after windows starts to be able to run? It just makes no sense at all and because I NEVER had this problem before on the same system and same OS I don't want to just shrug it off as an inconvenience.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes erocker thats what is killing me. Yesterday on the same OS and same system they both loaded instantly when I double clicked them the second windows 7 finished loading. Now I double click them and there is absolutely nothing (no pop up, no nothing) until 2-3 minutes later (after only opening them that first time) and bingo they pop up and work fine as if I had JUST clicked them.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 3, 2009)

maybe try a different temp program that measure the same piece of hardware coz my idea being thatif every one you try is slow maybe its not the programs themselves?


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

I have tried speedfan and it successfully opens the instant I run it after boot up.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> I have tried speedfan and it successfully opens the instant I run it after boot up.



in that case im sorry im out of ideas. Sorry i couldnt be of more help man hope some else on here can get it sorted for ya


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> I have tried speedfan and it successfully opens the instant I run it after boot up.



Well, I was thinking it was possibly the temperature sensors on your motherboard going wacky, but your quote above takes care of that. Now I'm just stumped.  I'll post when I know more.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Well, I was thinking it was possibly the temperature sensors on your motherboard going wacky, but your quote above takes care of that. Now I'm just stumped.  I'll post when I know more.



beat you to it


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Haha - doh.

I have no idea either.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Just downloaded the latest beta of realtemp and another copy of coretemp - same damn problem with both. Refuse to do anything first 2-3 minutes after Windows 7 startup then boom they magically work perfectly.

Every other program I have tried runs perfectly the instant I can double click it including:
Speedfan
CPu-z
Biostar T-power Utility (can read temps)
All my email, IM, internet, games.

My system is a Q9550 @3.8ghz
Biostar I-45
Hd4870
2x2gb PI Black ddr2 ram.

Again, fresh install of Windows 7, and Realtemp and coretemp loaded instantly when I was able to double click them until I experienced a failed overclock going higher than my stable settings. I am now back to stable settings at which these programs all worked fine yet now they dont.

I have tried resetting everything in bios to stock/defaults and the problem is still happening.


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow this is an odd issue.

Have you changed any system settings for UAC? I know sometimes UAC could hang in vista and would take 20-30 seconds more to appear, and since UAC prompts in win7 are mostly auto handled it could be a similar thing. Try it with UAC off and on, see if that makes any difference.

Also try them in xp compatability mode, just to see if that does anything (i know it shouldn't, and they run fine on vista/win7 but it's all i can think of to try and get different settings). You could also see if running as administrator or not makes any difference.

**edit**

oh and see if you can reset your prefetch - go to c:\windows\prefetch and delete everything in there


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

UAC is disabled - will try running in xp compatibility and as administrator. BRB

Sucks I have to restart every time I try something new because after 2-3 minutes of windows being loaded they work perfectly fine and open instantly.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

human_error said:


> Wow this is an odd issue.
> 
> Have you changed any system settings for UAC? I know sometimes UAC could hang in vista and would take 20-30 seconds more to appear, and since UAC prompts in win7 are mostly auto handled it could be a similar thing. Try it with UAC off and on, see if that makes any difference.
> 
> ...




I am unfamiliar with this - literally delete everything in this folder including other folders?


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> I am unfamiliar with this - literally delete everything in this folder including other folders?



yeah - it basically stores usage history of what programs you use and when, so the OS loads everything "predicting" what you want to use. It will all be replaced as you use your pc, and since your install is very new you won't lose any enhanced loading times due to prefetch helping things along.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay done, gotta try it BRB.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugh - no change.

Double clicked it the first time without changing anything.
Double clicked it the second time after setting compatibility to XP.
Double clicked it the third time after making it XP and administrator.

Nothing.


3 minutes later - all 3 instances pop up in my system tray. LOL


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> Ugh - no change.
> 
> Double clicked it the first time without changing anything.
> Double clicked it the second time after setting compatibility to XP.
> ...



Hmm really wiered - when you had your failed OC did it load windows and then these apps before crashing or did it just not load windows? This is the only thing i can think of as being related to the problem.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Windows and Realtemp had loaded - It failed running Intel Burn Test - no BSOD just errors so I restarted and reset my O.C. to stable settings. 


Coretemp was not loaded as I had been using Realtemp exclusively after discovering it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 3, 2009)

After reading half this thread, one thing popped into my mind. Something's unstable.. Try only using one ram stick.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

find a lot of programs that need UAC take ages to start.

Riva tuner is what does it on my rig.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Its 12 hr prime95 and 1hr ITB stable along with no problems in day to day use/gaming? The programs worked flawlessly as soon as windows boots at both these stable settings and stock settings before.

But now even at everything stock/default this problem is still happening so I really don't think its a stability thing.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> find a lot of programs that need UAC take ages to start.
> 
> Riva tuner is what does it on my rig.




The problem is the programs worked flawlessly from the get go previously. I had disabled UAC almost as soon as i installed Windows 7 and it has been disabled ever since.


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmm - restart, run realtemp and then go into task manager>performance and click on resource monitor - then in resource monitor go to memory tab and look for realtemp.exe - how many hard faults/sec is it having?

**edit**
Also right-click on realtemp in resource monitor and click analyse wait chain - this is something new i just found and may help us identify the issue.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

human_error said:


> Hmm - restart, run realtemp and then go into task manager>performance and click on resource monitor - then in resource monitor go to memory tab and look for realtemp.exe - how many hard faults/sec is it having?



BRB


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Zero hardfaults/sec. Of course it is still showing anywhere on my screen.


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> Zero hardfaults/sec.



Well this really is interesting..


human_error said:


> **edit**
> Also right-click on realtemp in resource monitor and click analyse wait chain - this is something new i just found and may help us identify the issue.



What about that^^? does it show any resources causing a delay?


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Says realtemp.exe is waiting for another process (Services.exe)


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> Says realtemp.exe is waiting for another process (Services.exe)



aha! there we go. Mine doesn't say anything as it is running normally - now services.exe is the cause of the problem.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

human_error said:


> aha! there we go. Mine doesn't say anything as it is running normally - now services.exe is the cause of the problem.



Boom okay!

Now what do we do about it hahahaha.


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> Boom okay!
> 
> Now what do we do about it hahahaha.



Well services.exe is a pretty critical process - go to control panel>administrative tools>services (not computer services). In there have you changed any of the settings before to improve performance? One of these things will most likely be hanging causing your issue, it's just finding which one..


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

I had to enable secondary logon in order to install Holdem Manager (poker program).

But that was the first day I had windows 7 and Realtemp has worked fine since then.


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> I had to enable secondary logon in order to install Holdem Manager (poker program).
> 
> But that was the first day I had windows 7 and Realtemp has worked fine since then.



Looking through the list of services i'm trying to look for ones which could stall for a couple of mins (trying to connect to other devices being a usual suspect) - on your network do you have any other PCs, xbox360s, ps3s or media servers (basically anything which would get the attention of the windows media player network sharing service)?


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Hrmm

Things connected to my system:

USB Mouse
ps2 Keyboard
USB Microphone
Speakers


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> Hrmm
> 
> Things connected to my system:
> 
> ...



I mean on your network (connected to your router or PC by ethernet/wireless)


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

The router is wireless but the only things connected are my computer (wired) and occasionally my girlfriends laptop (but not right now)


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

disabled secondary logon just to see if that was it somehow and the problem is still there


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> The router is wireless but the only things connected are my computer (wired) and occasionally my girlfriends laptop (but not right now)



Ok then, the only thing i can think of now is to disable some of the services as a test, to see if any of them are hanging. For each one i list right-click it, go to properties and in startup type change it to disabled. Then after doing all of them restart and we'll give it a test - if it works then slowly re-enable one at a time until you find the culprit or if there is still a problem re-enable all of them back to their old settings (i've put their defaults in brackets).

Homegroup listener (default manual)
HomeGroup provider (default manual)
Print spooler (default automatic)
server (default automatic)
superfetch (default automatic)
windows backup (default manual)
windows media player network sharing service (default automatic, delayed start)
windows search (default automatic, delayed start)
windows update (default automatic, delayed start)

also make sure disk defragmenter is not running, and if it is then disable that (default manual)

Those are the only things which you don't need which i can think of possibly being able to cause problems, if it's not one of those then i'm out of ideas


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

ok - set startup to disabled on all of those wish me luck!


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugh- same problem

In the wait chain it looks like this

[ ] Realtemp.exe (PID: 2728) Thread: 2732
Indented  [ ] services.exe (PID: 620) Thread: -


----------



## human_error (Nov 3, 2009)

bigjared said:


> Ugh- same problem
> 
> In the wait chain it looks like this
> 
> ...



Gah, i'll restart my machine, see what i get if i launch immediately on startup..

**edit**

well i restarted, as soon as i got the desktop i launched realtemp from my HDD and it loaded instantly, services.exe was also running with no delay. I don't know where your problem's coming from - either a service or the service.exe process itself isn't starting as it should, at least we know that much. I'm sure someone else on here will have a few ideas on how to figure it out - good luck (sorry i'm out of ideas now, i'm tiered so may come up with something later).


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Alright man thank you for the effort so far - making some progress.


This is just driving me crazy because it didn't happen before and I can't think of any logical reason why this would ever happen with only Realtemp and Coretemp while Speedfan and T-Power and CPU-z all work fine.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 3, 2009)

This is definitely a weird problem and one I've never experienced before.

Have you tried adding RealTemp to your start up sequence using the Task Scheduler?

Follow this tutorial exactly and it should work.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3970161&postcount=3657

Is RealTemp still delayed at start up?  You can open up the Task Scheduler and it will report an error code if there's a problem.  Something very odd is going on but I can't think of what it is.  I have never heard about this issue when using Vista so maybe it's a new Win 7 feature.  The go for coffee first thing in the morning when you start your computer up feature. 

I'm sure there will be a Mac commercial about this in the near future.  

Does this delay also happen when you resume from Stand By and try to manually start RealTemp or only when you first boot up?

Here's RealTemp 3.39
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/3/3/1794507/RealTempBeta.zip


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you for the detailed response unclewebb!

I have followed the steps and added realtemp to my start up using task manager and unfortunately the problem is still occurring.

Under task manager there are no errors or problems reported it just says that realtemp is running. However when I go back to the resource monitor I am still getting the same "waiting for service.exe". And of course after 2-3 minutes of waiting Realtemp suddenly pops up and works as if I just started it.

This problem only happens when windows 7 first loads yet as of yesterday this problem had never happened (4 days with fresh install of windows 7). Same system, same OS, same settings.

The only thing that is different is that I experienced an unstable OC trying to go above my stable settings yesterday. I promptly reset everything to known stable settings (where realtemp was working flawlessly before) and I now experience this problem.

I know you don't have anything to do with Coretemp but I am having identical problems when trying to it as well. However other programs that access temperature work fine like Speedfan and my Biostar T-power Utility.


----------



## erocker (Nov 3, 2009)

Does SpeedFan and the Biostar TPower utility read core temperatures or "CPU" temperatures, or both?


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

erocker said:


> Does SpeedFan and the Biostar TPower utility read core temperatures or "CPU" temperatures, or both?



The Tpower only reads one "CPU" temp however SpeedFan reads everything, all cores, NB, cpu ect.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 3, 2009)

Speedfan reads core temperatures.  I think the Biostar utility only reads the traditional CPU temperature.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea I don't think it is a hardware issue (due to the failed OC) because SpeedFan works fine and Realtemp and coretemp also work perfectly after I wait that 3 minutes.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 3, 2009)

Recent versions of SetFSB use the same WinRing0 driver that RealTemp depends on.  You could try starting that program.

Core Temp uses a completely different driver so this doesn't make too much sense.  I'm not sure why these two programs are being delayed by Windows.


----------



## gaximodo (Nov 3, 2009)

I used to have the same problem with my Q9450 and 780I, most programs related to read temperatures will not open until like 1 min after the OS is loaded(CPUz HW monitor, even evga precision), during this time, internet will work but the lan icon will displayed as not working(with a yellow triangle sign) I think its something related to BIOS or some feature of the motherboard is conflicting with Vista/7.

And it only happens with some combination of FSB and voltage settings, for example with 1800FSB and core voltage 1.35 it happens, if you up or down core voltage by a couple of notches the problem will be gone.(but sometime late it will come back....just change voltage again). And a fresh install will solve the problem for a while too.

Very weird problem indeed


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay - SetFSB = same problem.


The problem with this being a voltage issue is two fold. 

1) This problem is happening with a completely default/stock bios settings.
2) This problem didnt happen prior to yesterday with stock settings or the exact settings I am using on my OC right now.

You are correct about the Internet icon being weird even though the net works just fine.


----------



## gaximodo (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah, I'm pretty sure we had the same problem, once it happened even revert to stock sometimes it still happens, I should have said some combination of FSB and voltage will solve the problem, >_>. And try re-install OS, or keep tweaking BIOS.(Like turn features you don't use on/off)


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugh it definitely sounds like the same problem. But what I don't get is how it is a FSB/Voltage issue when I am running identical settings to when I didn't have this problem.

It totally seems like some windows process is taking 2-3 minutes to load and in the meantime the temp programs are unable to.

Id really like to know the root of this problem though because there is no point reinstalling the OS if its just going to happen again.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea I tried upping all my voltages and decreasing the FSB and am still having the same problem.

What in the world... so frustrating.

I mean it is apparent that this isn't a Realtemp issue but I really appreciate you guys trying to help me out.

Don't know where to go from here.


----------



## gaximodo (Nov 3, 2009)

It doesn't have to be upped, try lowering the voltages as well- -.. 
Yeah the problem happened to me without me changed any settings both in the OS/BIOS, and I was so frustrated and tried everything I could until when I tried a different oc(I lowed core voltage by two notches.) And I was using Vista, once I switched to 7 RC, it stopped-. -(Yeah..I know you are using 7.)

For me, 1.3625 or 1.36125 never caused that issue, and anything higher will bring it back.
and all the settings lower than 1.3 won't cause it, except set everything on auto and stock clocks.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 4, 2009)

Jeeze... I don't know if i can go any lower.

I have my Q9550 stable at 3.8 with just under 1.2vcore which is essentially stock.

Never had this problem on vista at all.


----------



## somebody (Nov 4, 2009)

If you haven't already, check the Event Viewer under administrative tools, in particular Windows Logs / System. Might be a clue as to what is happening.


----------



## bigjared (Nov 5, 2009)

The only error messages under the event viewer are with my cdrom drive. I am not sure what the problem is but it was happening before the Realtemp problem started happening so I doubt its the cause of it.

I posted on a couple other forums trying to get this issue resolved and nobody had heard of it or knew what to do to help.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 5, 2009)

CD ROM drives that are failing can cause system hangs.  I'd try disconnecting that and see how your boot up goes.  You've tried everything else so what the hell.


----------



## somebody (Nov 6, 2009)

Since all the programs you mentioned that are taking 2 minutes require the service control manager to load their drivers, that is probably a good place to look, not necessarily for error messages but whats holding the SCM up. To make reading the log easier you can clear the log first, you'll have the option to save the old log data if you wish. Then reboot and start the slow to show program(s) up. Then take a look at the log, you could even save it as a text file for analyzing later.

Don't feel too bad about there not being much help, it's an awkward problem that can be hard to track down.


----------



## ispete (Feb 20, 2010)

I know this is old.  But was it ever resolved?  I'm having this exact same problem...


----------



## bigjared (Feb 22, 2010)

ispete said:


> I know this is old.  But was it ever resolved?  I'm having this exact same problem...



Hey man I was never able to resolve it so I did a format + fresh install of windows 7 and haven't had the issue come back (knock on wood).

It was very frustrating because I got to the point where I could see the processes that were holding it up but I could never figure out what to do about them.

Good luck.


----------



## ispete (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I overclocked a bit more, upped voltages, FSB now 400 and the problem is gone.  Weird.  And it was only real temp, core temp, and Passmark that had that issue.  Everything else opened right up.


----------



## bigjared (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea I was never able to get it to work properly before reformatting. I tried everything on stock as well as multiple overclock/voltage combinations with no luck.

The good news is that after I formatted I haven't had it come back and I am at my ideal clock/voltage/temp combo which is 3.83ghz at 1.21v and 60c linx temps on my Q9550.


----------

